

Ask HN: I can't get a job and it is bringing me down, what is going on here? - TroubledDev

I am a software developer who moved to the USA recently from Ireland. I have a job at the minute, so I am not desperate yet. However, I have interviewed for various companies all over the country recently. I have yet to be asked a single technical question, and have instead been asked to constantly jump through hoops regarding riddles - which are often philosophical in nature.<p>Also, I am in New York - I have had issues with over five potential employers just not turning up to the damn interviews.<p>I also had one company tell me that my greencard isn&#x27;t enough, and that they only hire citizens.<p>Maybe I should just go back home at this stage, I am never going to pass an interview that is 100% riddles, and I am never going to pass an interview where the employer doesn&#x27;t turn up.<p>Does anyone have any input?
======
TroubledDev
I should also add - I have had companies contact me to ask if I am interested,
I say "Yes, lets talk more." and then I never hear from them again.

~~~
ryanrende
What kind of sw dev are you? Feel free to drop me an email -- ryan@moat.com

~~~
TroubledDev
Hey Ryan,

Mainly, I code in Java

But I also have a ton of experience in the following : C, C++, C#, JavaScript,
PHP

Some frameworks and technologies I am familiar with are : Spring, DropWizard,
maven, CodeIgniter, Laravel Angular,Node,

Databases that I have experience with are : SQL, Mongo

Experience lies heavily in the Big Data, performance, high availability world
(due to a financial past)

Other : FIX Protocol, Sharepoint development, Continuous integration & Unit
testing, Environment automation

------
_mgr
Leave. Come to New Zealand.

We love the Irish, you'll fit right in and we have an abundance of Dev. jobs.

~~~
TroubledDev
I wish I could - but my wife is a American to the very core, refuses to leave!
:(

~~~
_mgr
Next best thing then. Work for a New Zealand company, but in the US.

[https://www.xero.com/nz/about/careers/](https://www.xero.com/nz/about/careers/)

Scroll down and you will see job listings and a whole section for the United
States. Looks like there are even positions in New York.

~~~
TroubledDev
Hey! Thanks! I will hit these guys up tomorrow - Do you work there? If so, let
me know incase they offer a referral scheme where you would get money if I get
a job.

------
eip
what languages and frameworks do you know?

~~~
TroubledDev
Thanks for getting in touch.

Languages :

Java (main language), C, C++, C#, JavaScript, PHP

Technologies :

Spring, DropWizard, maven, CodeIgniter, Laravel Angular, Node

Databases SQL, Mongo

Experience lies heavily in the Big Data, performance, high availability world.

Other : FIX Protocol Sharepoint development Continuous integration & Unit
testing Environment automation

